
Hitlist’s new premium service puts a travel agent in your pocket - vinay427
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/24/hitlists-new-premium-service-puts-a-travel-agent-in-your-pocket/
======
geverett
Hi there, I'm the founder - open to any feedback/AMA!

